# Birdcatcher spots???



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare has developed several dime sized (approx) solid white spots over just a period of 3-4 weeks...I "think" they may be birdcatcher spots, since they can be present in pretty much any breed (just more prevalent in TB, particularly those with Birdcatcher in their line). 

Here's a few pics of her...one from a couple weeks ago (no spots!)...










And some from now...with spots in several areas...lol!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like shes turining into a roan lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I already knew that she was rabicano (sabino trait), but these aren't just little 'flecks', they are decent sized, and solid white...I think it's kind of cool actually, and they literally did appear in just a few weeks...the big one on her hip was the first one and it seemed to appear like in a few days!Lol!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

guess her rabicano is finally coming out lol


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

How neat!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

RoCru said:


> How neat!!!


Thanks...I think it is too; whether they are Birdcatcher spots or not, it's pretty cool that Ms. Flicka has gone from lightly roaning, to lt. roan WITH spots! Lol! :lol: Wonder if she'll keep em when she sheds out this spring, or if they will disappear????!!! Hmmmm!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Things like this are so interesting. You never really know if it'll stay or go when they shed back out. I hope she keeps it all. It looks very neat!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Considering they don't know what causes birdcatcher spots, I would say she definitely has them. Most birdcatcher spots don't appear until the adult years and most of the time, they eventually disappear!

I don't know of any rabicano patterns that has produced such blatant spots before, but I could be wrong! I'm sure it has "something" to do with her rabicano pattern, but birdcatcher spots is a term used to describe any horse with non-Appaloosa white spots that can't be explained by the pattern or color!


----------

